# Origional versions?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm aware of quite a few famous and not so famous pieces that composers revised, and was wondering if there's someplace I can go to listen to some of the less famous pre revisions. I'm thinking specifically of the first Rachmaninov Piano Concerto as my example.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Vanska's Sibelius cycle includes the first version of his 5th symphony and violin concerto. Also, Tintner's Bruckner cycle uses the first versions of symphonies 2, 3 and 8. Of the group, only Sibelius' 5th is on Spotify.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Teldec Bruckner symphony cycle with Eliahu Inbal and the Frankfurt Radio symphony uses the original 
versions of all nine numbered symphonies and also features the Mazucca/Samale completion of the finale of the ninth .
The original version of the fourth is so radically different from the familiar one as to be virtually a comoletely different work which happens to use the same themes. The scherzo is a completely different one , and is in 3/4, unlike the familiar "hunting" scherzo in 2/4 . I have this recording as a single one. It's fascinating .
On Chandos, there is the original version of the Tchaikovsky symphony no 2, the so-called "Little Russian," with Geoffrey Simon and the LSO. And on the same label, the late,lamented Richard Hickox made a recording of the original version of the Vaughan Williams "London" symphony , no 2, with the LSO.
There's a recent recording of the original version of Mahler's first with a Dutch conductor who is a new name to me, Jan Willem VanDerfriend on A label I can't recall. I believe it''s available at arkivmusic.com .


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, Bruckner's symphonies will be the most discussed "original versions".

BIS also issued a CD of original version of Sibelius violin concerto, which might be interesting to you.

http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Sibelius-Concerto-Original-Version/dp/B0000016GW


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Jan 28, 2010)

I have listened to the original Sibelius Violin Concerto (from the Sibelius Edition). I think I prefer the final one a bit better, although both are fantastic!
another 'original' piece I have heard is the original version of Tchaikovsky's 'Romeo and Juliet'. it is actually quite different, using a couple of themes not even heard in the final version.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The original version of the Schumann 4th symphony is quite different from the familiar one ; for example, the transition in the first movement from the slow introduction to the exposition is much more abrupt and there is no exposition repeat . I prefer the familiar version in this respect, but the original is still quite interesting.
I've been listening to the R.C.A. set of the Schumann symphonies with Roy Goodman conducting the original version of the 4th , with London's Hanover band, a period instrument group ..
John Eliot Gardiner also recorded the Schumann symphonies and several other orchestral works for DG Archiv with the Orchestre Revolutionaire& Romantique , and this set features both versions of the 4rth .


----------

